# found this ROM at Droid forums



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone want to try it and report?

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-roms/206272-new-rom-krazykoderics-miui-3-2-ubuntu.html


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24041-great-rom-from-elsewhere/

Was posted here a few days ago. Basically copied vicious miui rom and gave no credit. You can read it there. Want to know how it works? Then flash it to your phone.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

You mean I can put it in my phone?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what it says in the thread. I haven't ran it so dont know.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> You mean I can put it in my phone?


 I would hope you can put a Thunderbolt ROM on your Thunderbolt phone...


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarcasm friends...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the internet really needs a sarcasm font.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

number5toad said:


> the internet really needs a sarcasm font.


 there is this >_>

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrider (Oct 31, 2011)

Has someone tried it yet?


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

Scrider said:


> Has someone tried it yet?


I've tried and it is very smooth. The MMS not working really sucks but other than that it is a good rom. Some times it takes a while to get data working. I don't think 4G works though! And running the Ubuntu desktop on the thunderbolt looks really good. I encourage you to try it. I really like the theme that comes with it stock.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

